# prices for fur?



## bigc (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey again. I apologize if I am asking too many questions but I am really fascinated with this now. I have a few contacts here that work for some golf courses, all of which are having beaver problems. They say the beavers are huge and wreaking havoc on the courses and they asked if I want to trap them. I do, mostly to have a few beaver hides of my own but also to sell if possible. What is a good price for beaver and is it worth it to flesh them out etc. I am new at this and don't want to ruin the hides, what would be the price difference typically between a green hide and a prepped hide?

Also, would you suggest using drowners? Longspring? Etc? Any help would be appreciated. I hope my not being from Mich. isn't a problem? I cound't find a Utah trappers site. Thanks.

C


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

bigc, You need to move this thread into the Trapping forum... Put it there and you'll get some help.


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

Here are some results from the first Auction of the year at North Bay that was held on Dec. 16 & 17 : 
Specie Offered %Sold Average Top Compar. 
Dec. 00 

Beaver 19,998 85% $ 16.69 $47.00 -15% 
Mink 7,743 95% $ 12.50 $17.00 UnCh 
Otter 769 90% $ 37.93 $62.00 -10% 
Bobcat 103 100% $18.94 $36.00 PG 
Muskrat 28,221 85% of P/L $ 3.09 $ 5.50 +25% 
Raccoon 53,558 90% of P/L $13.24 $ 26.00 +10% 
Red Fox 1,901 85% of P/L $28.11 $ 43.00 +30% 
Coyote 2,853 75% $16.95 $34.00 +10% 
Skunk 62 95% $ 9.82 $17.00 
Badger 10 - - $20.00 
Opossum 246 90% $2.06 $ 3.00 
All I put on here is what I thought people in Michigan would trap. If your interisted in any other prices on Wild Fur Just ask and I'll post the going price if I have it, Or you can go to www.furharvesters.com for a complete listing of what furs sold for at there Dec. 16& 17 Auction 


Here ya go bigc this is what North Bay was getting at their last sale..
As for traps go with Conibar traps.. their a killing trap, and you don't have to mess with the drowning rigs, footholds can be a little tricky to get set right. Size of traps for beaver should be the 330's make doesn't make any matter, I like the BMI Magnums myself...... Have Fun


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Go to Trapperman.com and post your questions. It is the #1 Trapping site bar none.


http://trapperman.hypermart.net/cgi-bin/forumdisplay.cgi?action=topics&number=1&SUBMIT=Go


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

I would agree with Yoda that the 330 Coni is the best way to go.
I also like the BMIs as they are a good quality, strong , trap with a reasonable price. If you're trapping as a "damage control" request the going rate is about $50 a tail for your efforts. The hides will be prime at this point and you can expect anywhere from $18 to $40 a hide depending on size. I sell locally, and saw
some decent demand thus far at our States auctions. (woops....just saw you are from Utah...don't really know what the beaver go for from those parts) If you're attempting to completely remove the flat tails it is better to start with sets away from any lodges or bank dens you find.( look for bubble trails under the ice) A good Coil spring such as a MB 650 or such is a good option on a drowner rig , using a castor mound set. If this is a new game for you I would recomend setting channels and den entrances with the 330s. Maybe look for a mentor to help you on your drowning sets, as they can be frustrating at first. take along a few 110s also as those golf coarse ponds seem to be rat magnents, and will help pay for the traps! Muskrat prices are pretty decent so far this year. As far as Green, fleshed and stretched, or on the hoof go.....check on what your local fur buyer wants. I have found the locals around here like them green, and the price I've been offered doesn't justify me going any further with the process. Good luck!


----------



## bigc (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks a ton you guys. This has really helped. I'm going to the golf course this weekend to get everything set up, I'll ket you know how it goes. As far as the $50 per tail goes for damage control, do people really pay that? I'm doing it as a favor right now, but want to set up a varmint removal/extermination business. To believe I could actually get money to hunt and trap, wow! Even if it's a can of pop it would be worth it! Just nice to be out there ! Thanks again!

Cory


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

Yep, thats what they pay if they can wait until the fur has value. If they want it done in the summer $75 to $100. Think about the damage they can do. The cost of fixing a caved in pond edge at a golf coarse will be much more .....that is if they don't get sued by a golfer that twists an ankle breaking through one. Loss of trees can also be quite costly in such an arena. I just do it for the fun of it.....make a couple bucks to pay for duck season, but mostly do it to rid my waterfowl breeding areas of *****, opossums, and such. The mink rats and Beaver are just cause I've been bitten by the trapping bug! Get out there and keep us posted!


----------

